
Show HN: Free and anonymous mock interviews for tech - anshumansingh26
https://www.interviewbit.com/mock_interview/?ref=hn
======
cyb3rh4wk
I have taken a mock interview and my experience was amazing. My peer seemed to
be as skilled as me and the problems were challenging enough. This had a
feature where the interviewer is shown hints and gotchas to enhance
interviewer experience.

I got to learn things as an interviewer and interviewee. I would definitely
suggest others to use it.

------
aksxna
How do you guys match an interviewer with an interviewee? Its a fairly
interesting problem to find best possible match for a interview setting. Might
extend to figuring out who is a best suited interviewer for a candidate out of
whole pool of interviewers at a company.

~~~
anshumansingh26
We look at various parameters : Current company ( We match people from similar
companies and never from the same company ) / university / coding performances
across websites, including InterviewBit / interaction with design content on
InterviewBit. Based on that, we match people with almost similar backgrounds
and enable them to interview each other. If you are already interviewing
through InterviewBit, we give higher preference to finding a peer who is
currently working at one of the companies you might interview at. A similar
matching happens to figure out the problem to be asked from you.

------
cyb3rh4wk
Is this only for gaining exposure to real world interviews or does it help in
practicing programming problems also?

